# Finale Ligure End of May 2017



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

First of all, this is totally random.

I will be in Finale Ligure, IT with a bunch of friends in the week of May, 21st 2017. I will be flying out of NYC. Together with my wife. I will ride the  out of this place - she will be bored (I think).

This is the reason for my randomness. Anyone else there that time in the same attachment situation that possibly needs social interaction between  and ☕? 










For those who are in the same situation: Seriously.
Others: Shitstorm on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Njoyearth (May 2, 2017)

Hi iam there also with my wife. I will be arriving on may 28 and have a shuttle booked for June 1,2,and 3 but will be riding other days to. I will be staying for 12 days how long will you be staying? Let's ride together. I come from california. 
Many greetings


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

Man, that would be too funny! I didn't believe someone would actually reply to this and just wanted to nag my wife. 

But yeah, would totally be up for riding together, unfortunately I am heading out on the 27th already. Going North, either South Tyrol or Germany til Memorial Day.

Have you been there before? Let me know if you need food, drink and trail recommendations. Finale Ligure Freeride is sweet for shuttling, but they don't show you the nicest spots.

Cheers from Jersey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Njoyearth (May 2, 2017)

I haven't been there before its my first time 😀 ahhh that sucks you're leaving as iam coming. 😀 we probably pass each other on the highway iam driving down from Germany.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

What airport are you flying into? Watch the speed traps in Switzerland!! Tickets are $$$ and there are a lot of possibilities! In Italy they take the time from segment A to segment B when you leave the highway after Milan. Basically all the way sort of parallel/heading to the coastline... just saying. Also not cheap. 

Finale Ligure itself, I don't really know except the beach promenade and a café that I would not recommend. Too much concrete for me anyways. Definitely check out Finalborgo. Did not have any bad experience within the city firewall. My favorite spot for after ride drinks is the Räuberbar, just outside the city gate by the cathedral.


----------



## Njoyearth (May 2, 2017)

Iam not flying I live in Germany. I moved here in 1997 from steamboat springs CO. First time driving through Switzerland though. Thx for the tips. Where are you staying? Iam staying in hotel Derby in Finale Ligure.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

Fun fact #2: I am German and moved to NJ in 2009, went back to Germany after a few years and now back in the Rock Garden State.

We are in an apartment just outside the Finalborgo city gate.

I assume you get along with the language by now - check out that Dynamite Trails Finale Ligure trail guide book. Comes with GPS data etc. too.

Where are you in Germany?


----------



## Njoyearth (May 2, 2017)

Wie geil ist das denn 😀😂😂 i live in Essen Ruhrgebiet 😂😂😂 what are you doing in the US?


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

Das frage ich mich auch!? 
Job... wife... definitely not east coast riding. 🤣

Ruhrpott can be challenging too though. At least the mountains are close.


----------



## Njoyearth (May 2, 2017)

When do you fly? Do you fly with your bike's?


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

Milan in and out. Sat 20 to memorial day. 
Flying with bike


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## midgedork (Nov 26, 2008)

I will be in finale ligure a little later 6/6-6/9. I am an xc rider from california. Staying a little longer than my wife so I can head out here. Do you have any recommendations as to whether I need to get an actual guide and where to rent a ride from? Many thanks!


----------



## Njoyearth (May 2, 2017)

Hi I will be there until the 10th of June maybe we can meet up. Where do u come from in CA? I grew up I'm Laguna Beach so cal. I booked a guide for 3 days enduro shuttle.


----------



## midgedork (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi from the sf bay area. Looking mainly to do xc. I'll be in lucca and debating whether to head out to finale ligure or not. Thanks!


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

Best bet with no italian language skills would be finale ligure freeride. I recommend their (exclusive) defender tour. But you want to book in advance. Flowy and also fun with a trailbike. Everything is bombed and washed out, so that a enduro or dh bike is almost mandatory.

For those trails (finale ligure freeride calls it "classic tour") i highly recommend https://www.bikeshuttle-finaleligure.com. Bobby the owner loves what he is doing and gives back to the region. Much more fun. Flf is a big money machine, with bike washing opportunities though.

With xc bike i would not necessarily recommend finale. For epic uphill pedalling maybe, but a rental enduro should do the job much better...
This year the have guide books in english and a foldable trailmap everywhere to buy, in case pedaling does not scare you away.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

Everything ELSE is washed out... i meant... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

